# Uber Insurance During Cease & Desist



## LJ11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if the insurance from James River is valid during a Cease & Desist? 

We just got a C&D in Charleston, SC but Uber refuses to verify the insurance is valid. According to them "It's business as usual."

Tks


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

P


LJ11 said:


> Does anyone know if the insurance from James River is valid during a Cease & Desist?
> 
> We just got a C&D in Charleston, SC but Uber refuses to verify the insurance is valid. According to them "It's business as usual."
> 
> Tks


POST # 1 / LJ11 : Just another Example
of How Little
They Care: Non-answer to valid question.

☆☆THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER☆☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubris+Schadenfreude


----------

